# Интернет > Графика >  Zoner Photo Studio Enterprise 9.0.9

## jetman

Zoner Photo Studio - необходимый инструмент для каждого пользователя сканера или цифровой камеры. Он поможет Вам загружать изображения на компьютер, увеличивать фотографии и удалять дефекты с легкостью. Организовать большой цифровой архив и предложить Вам много способов печати ваших фотографий и размещения их в Сети.



Homepage:http://www.ru.zoner.com/

Размер: 55.45Мб
Всё в архиве

http://rapidshare.com/files/81203649/ZoPhStEn9.0.9.rar

----------

